# C# and ItunesDB



## tayspen (Sep 20, 2005)

Does anybody know a way that i can read the database on the iPod (x\iPod_Control\TunesDB), it holds all the song info. I have found numerous VB.NET examples. But cant find any C#.

Ifno of format can be found here

www.ipodlinux.org/iTunesDB

VB.NEt App can be found here

http://pscode.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=3736&lngWId=10

Any help on porting that would be great!

-T


----------



## BlazingWolf (Jul 5, 2005)

If you have #develop you can paste the code into #develop and then go

Tools>>Convert VB .NET to C# 

And know you have a fully working C# port of your VB .NET code.


----------



## tayspen (Sep 20, 2005)

hey BlazingWolf 

I have found a class to do it. And i am trying...but failing to impelment it. If you know C# perhaps you would like to help . You know what its for. 

-T


----------



## BlazingWolf (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't have an iPOD so it doesn't intrest me all that much, and I'm not very good at C# to say the least.


----------



## slim7 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.itunessdk.com/blog/itunesdb-library/ 
pretty straight foward


----------

